# Grafikfehler bei Amlio - Notebook



## Lektor21 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Amilo - A1667G bekommen und bei diesem treten Grafikfehler auf!

Das komische ist, das das Gerät mal ohne funktioniert und ab und zu Streifen im Bild sind!?

Das Notebook hat keine onBoard - GRAKA! Was kann das sein? Ist die Grafikkarte defekt? Wenn ich einen externen Monitor anschließe, ist das gleiche Problem!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2008)

hat sich evtl gelockert oder wird zu warm.Hat der noch Garantie?

Wenn nicht aufmachen und schaun, was locker ist ...


----------

